# Cigar Band Template



## kmarvel (Jul 27, 2014)

I am using Windows 7 and Microsoft Word 2010.

What I did was cut out a blank cigar band and wrapped it around a bar of soap. I creased the edges so I knew where the front back and sides are.
Then I measured with a ruler, the dimensions for your front, side and back of your cigar band.

Open up a Word document. I had the "ruler" showing on the top and left of word document. (To open the ruler, there is a small little square top right corner. Click on it and it will show the ruler.)

The top of the page on the ruler I set my width to 2.4". This will be the back side of your cigar band.

Type in whatever you are putting on the back. Then move the text down to the .8" mark. (Hit Enter until it slides your text down) 


Two Palms Soap
Handcrafted Soap
www.twopalmssoap.com

Ingredients: 
Coconut Oil,Olive Oil,
Palm Oil,Grapeseed Oil,
Shea Butter,Fragrance 

*Two Palms Soap *



*Oakmoss*
The next line will be on the side of your soap. This is where I list my ingredients.
I started this line on the 2.1" mark to the left of the ruler.
The next line is the front side of your cigar band. I started text at the 3.5" mark. My soap name (Oakmoss) I dropped down to the 4.7" mark because I rubber stamp my two little palms between the Two Palms and the soap name. But this is where you would add your text, picture, whatever, in there.
You have to play with the font size to get the size you like. And you will have to adjust if it gets out of whack. Patience Patience Patience. 
It gives you a nice basic cigar template and then you can just change out the soap name and ingredients if it is a different recipe.

 I can get 4 labels across the landscape page.

 I hope this helps some people.
Kathie


----------



## Cindy2428 (Jul 27, 2014)

Very well explained kmarvel.  The only thing I would add is make 2 textboxes to represent your band. You can play with the top one and delete it when you create your finished one underneath. The reason I do this is I like to play with fonts and transparency levels. Inevitably, I delete something I like and waste time trying to recreate it. It's easier for me to whittle down my final choices into the second box w/out accidently deleting them.


----------



## kmarvel (Jul 27, 2014)

Cindy,  great idea!!!  Thanks!
 Kathie


----------

